# day 14 of 2ww. Going crazy! Anyone had same symptoms and got a BFP?



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,
I'm on day 14 of 2ww and totally driving myself insane. I'm analysing everything and really REALLY want to test early but decided I won't because basically I'm too scared of the outcome   My official test date is 8th May (This thursday). 
I was wondering if anyone had had the same symptoms as me and still got a BFP? 
I'm really bloated and feel as though AF will arrive any second, I've been like this for over a week now. My temperature is all over the place but I'm generally way too hot. I feel very hormonal, I'm excited and positive one minute then determined that it hasn't worked the next. My (.)(.) were very swollen and tender last week but they are now going up and down in size and sensitivity with each passing hour. Very wierd  
I haven't had any spotting during 2ww and I'm slightly concerned about this as it seems that alot of women get spotting during implantation. Does this mean flump and fluff haven't implanted? Or am I just one of the women who don't have it? 
Any advice would be great. 
Sarah xx


----------



## KT22 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello thought i would post to wish you luck  

Also if you look on the polls section you will see that 80% of people who voted did not get an implant bleed with their BFP. 

Good luck KT22     xxxxx


----------



## EmilyC (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Sarah,
I know exactly how you feel as i am waiting to find out on Fri 9th may and it is torturous! Am feeling exactly the same as you in the emotional stakes, I felt very positive in the first week and not so positive this week. I don't know if it is a defence mechanism kicking in in case it doesn't work.  My emotions are changing hourly and it's driving me mad! I just seem to be borring my friends to death with my constant what ifs... Will be thinking of you ! Hope it is good news for you!

EmilyC 
XXX


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
KT22: Thanks for the bit about the polls section, just had a look and found it quite interesting. I've blown you some bubbles as a thank you.

EmilyC: I'm driving DH mad. I'm talking to the embies telling them to stay where they are (if they are there   ) DH thinks I've lost the plot   I know that they can't hear me but it can't hurt can it? I have got an inner feeling that the tx has worked but whether that's me wanting it so much or whether it's my gut feeling I don't know   I've blown you some bubbles for luck. Hoping we both get our BFP.

Sarah xx


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi emarald
Im testing tommorrow and ive had no symptoms at all.
My (.)(.)s were sore on the first week but not this week. 
I just noticed a brown spot on my panty liner about  an hour ago.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I also am going crazy. I test on Friday. I have read the poll clearly everyone is different. 
Good luck with your treatment.

armi


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies...

I would just like to add that i got my BFP on 25th april 14 days after egg transfer whuch were 2 x 4 cell grade a embies. I have had no implantation bleed or any other pregnancy symptoms I had a very slightly sore left boob a few days before testing. I too didnt want to do my test I was convinced that it hadnt worked, but on the day i just roboticaly did it. It was making myself look at the result which was hardest.

I have my first scan on 9th may so it just shows how different we all are. I wish you all luck and hope you all to get a BFP

Love Quaver xx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz, thanks for all the posts.

Ruv: The brown spotting could be a good sign, some people get implantation spotting. Good luck for your test tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you. Let me know how you get on.      

armi:  Good luck for your test on friday.  

quaver:  Congratulaions on your.....       Good luck for your scan on the 9th. 

I've blown you all some bubbles for luck. I feel quite positive at the moment but I have just been stuffing my face with chocolate so that could explain it    

Sarah xx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,
Just to let you know, I tested yesterday (2days early) and it was a BFP! I was on day 15 and I just couldn't wait any longer. I've tested again this morning and still got a BFP! I'm so excited. My official test is tomorrow. 
Sending lots of     to everyone.
Sarah xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

bLOWN YOU SOME BUBBLES sARAH!!!
Armi
xox


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Emeraldeyes1 said:


> Hi,
> Just to let you know, I tested yesterday (2days early) and it was a BFP! I was on day 15 and I just couldn't wait any longer. I've tested again this morning and still got a BFP! I'm so excited. My official test is tomorrow.
> Sending lots of   to everyone.
> Sarah xx


Congratulations!! I'm testing on Saturday, I've been the same, the first week, really quite confident but this week has been a bit of a nightmare. No symptoms for me at all either, not even a sore boob.


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies....

Just wanted to let you all know I had my scan today at 6 weeks and we saw 1 lovely embie on board with a flashing heart beat   

Thankyou for all your support next scan due 2 weeks thats another     hopefully wont go as loopy this time

Love Quaver xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations hun on your BFP!!

Nikki xx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Ruv: How did your test go? Good news I hope.    
armi: Congratulations to you as well.   
Tricksy: Good luck for your test on Saturday    
quaver: Fantastic news about your embie. You must be so pleased. I know what you mean about more waiting  
dakota: Thanks for the congrats  
Thanks girlies
Sarah xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I had my ET on the 5th May and I am due to test on the 22nd May. However since yesterday I starting getting AF pains and pains in the lower of my back. I also felt a wee bit light headed yesterday.

I had a small amount of blood on the evening of the 7th May, which I keep thinking that it was to early for implantation bleeding.

Did anyone have any of these symptoms and get a BFP? Am so worried AF is on the way.

Thank you in advance xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Claire ~ all your symptoms sound really normal hun....lots of people have similar and go on to get BFPs 

I'll leave you the link to the *MAY/JUNE 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX* thread....you're very welcome to come and join everyone chatting there while they wait:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139394.240

Loads of luck to you  

Lizzy xxx


----------

